# What do you collect?



## colormyworld (Jan 8, 2011)

What do you collect, if anything? I love seeing people's collections! I used to collect frogs as a child (rubber, glass, stuffed, pewter, volcanic ash, ceramic, seashell, basically if it was a frog I wanted it).

Now I collect SPORKS! I've been collecting them for a couple years, and love finding new ones on ebay or at random shops (though I try not to spend too much on one spork, seeing as I barely have money for things I need). They are fun, random, and an interesting conversation starter. 

So I'll show me mine, now you show me yours!!!


----------



## zzzdanz (Jan 9, 2011)

That's a "different" collection..I was really into collecting sports cards/memorabilia but haven't added much in the last yr. or so..I started picking up more and more bobbing heads at fleamarkets,eBay,etc..
I have over 600 of those (all sport related)..I couldn't even start to count the cards,but it has to be in the millions.


----------



## Edna (Jan 9, 2011)

Awesome collection, Jessica. Sporks are hilarious!


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 9, 2011)

I never heard of a "spork" before! Very nice collection.


If I have more than one of something, its a collection! 

I have a back house full of old cardboard boxes. (this is a joke, folks)

I have so many books that I dedicated a bedroom to them.











I have a doll collection...some that I made and others that I bought.
















And if you look closely, you'll see that I have a collection within a collection. There are all the Winnie-the-Poo characters from Taco Bell. I have every single one of the talking Chihuahuas from Taco Bell. Lots of brand new in the box original cabbage patch dolls. There's a black doll collection. A Teddy Bear collection. A Furskin collection...zzzzzzz snort!


----------



## Isa (Jan 9, 2011)

Very nice and interesting thread!
I love the sporks collections , they are so cute and funny.
Yvonne, OMG I thought I had a lot of books but wow, you have an amazing collection. 
And I love your Dolls collections  I am in love with your Cabbage patch kids, I have 2 and they are just too adorable !!
I guess I am very boring since I have a book collection (a tinny one comparing to Yvonnes) and I have tortoises figurines and statues. I am starting a collection so it is not a big one. I will put them all on my floor and take a pic to show it to you later today


----------



## jensgotfaith (Jan 9, 2011)

I collect Disney snowglobes, and have a small collection of Prayers & Promises statues. My hubby collects autographed memorabilia and old original Disney maps. We have one framed from the late 1950's. I'll take pics later.


----------



## abra (Jan 9, 2011)

I have too many interests to collect things, I could never focus myself towards one thing. If you look at my room you'll notice that I collect junk


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 9, 2011)

abra said:


> I have too many interests to collect things, I could never focus myself towards one thing. If you look at my room you'll notice that I collect junk



Well, give us a look!


----------



## abra (Jan 9, 2011)

emysemys said:


> abra said:
> 
> 
> > I have too many interests to collect things, I could never focus myself towards one thing. If you look at my room you'll notice that I collect junk
> ...



My room is such a mess! That's why I haven't been on in a bit, I'm grounded  Maybe I'll take a picture later and you will see how bad it is!


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 9, 2011)

Oh! I forgot to mention my cactus and succulent collection! I have many, many euphorbia plants, quite a few different hairy old man plants, several different kinds of jade plant, hoya and about 5 different sansevarias.

In the greenhouse for the winter:


----------



## Laura (Jan 9, 2011)

Teddy bears.. 
'Teddy bear Collector, Orphans Welcome"
Is a sign i have in my living room.. Ive stopped adding tho.. Im trying to unclutter the life..


----------



## Jessicap (Jan 9, 2011)

emysemys said:


> I never heard of a "spork" before! Very nice collection.
> 
> 
> If I have more than one of something, its a collection!
> ...



You have an ALF doll! how cool is that... lol my son loved that show when he was little. He even had ALF slippers.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 9, 2011)

Laura said:


> Teddy bears..
> 'Teddy bear Collector, Orphans Welcome"
> Is a sign i have in my living room.. Ive stopped adding tho.. Im trying to unclutter the life..



Well, where's our picture?


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 9, 2011)

abra said:


> My room is such a mess! That's why I haven't been on in a bit, I'm grounded  Maybe I'll take a picture later and you will see how bad it is!



It would be kinda' fun to see the "before" and the "after!"


----------



## Angi (Jan 9, 2011)

I collect rocks. I just put them in my yard when I find a cool one.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Jan 9, 2011)

I am being forced into this by my sister. She says if I don't post my collections she will tell about them without the pictures...I think that "for me" exposing myself like this is too personal, I don't like showing this much of myself...
But with the extortion plan in effect I must show at least this much of me before she tells it wrong...
I collect several things here they are not in any order. I collect Dale Earnhardt things. I have them all in the Dale Earnhardt Memorial Worship Room...I started collecting them when I was a long distance truck driver and there was so many different things in the truck stops...some I keep ion a shelf...





some are flags





Some are worth money. This is a mechanical bank. It's made out of cast iron, you place a quarter in the top of the race car and push a button in the back and he races down to the flag man who drops the flag and the quarter falls into the bank...
I took it down to the estimator man who said it's worth about $700...





There's plaques like this all over my house...





The worst part of me I think is every year I put up my Dale Earnhardt Christmas Tree. It's all collected ornaments, cars and trophies and other collectibles and solid color globes...I guess it's stupid, but I really enjoy doing it. This year was a great tree, but the ornaments are getting harder to find...





When I was a little girl I was forced to spend summers with my Grandmother, she was a large forbidding woman, but we ate on beautiful china and I just loved it. So she told me that I could have it when she died but I had to promise to use it every day. Well, by the time she died and I got it I had 2 rambunctious boys and I was afraid they'd break some. But I've used it every day and not broken a piece. Thanks to Ebay I have added some different pieces and added so many plates that I have enough for a 6 person 12 place setting. I am not sure I am saying that right maybe somebody can help me... I have salt and pepper shakers bought for $200 worth now $500. A very rare butter dish worth $800, and milk pitchers the small one $300 and the large $500. So the estimator guy says $13k that's 13 thousand for all...here's some...





















Well, I have run out of room, I also collect turtle chatchies (?), my sister gave me half of hers adding wonderfully to my collection.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 9, 2011)

Your tree turned out very pretty. Have to hand it to you. I gave up decorating trees after all the kids moved away. Too much trouble.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Jan 9, 2011)

OK forced into it here's some...









This is a musical instrument played by the Aborigines in Australia...





I have them displayed on every available empty shelf





This is one of my favorites, it's a copy of a Michaelangelo...









I have many many more but I've been really sick and am wearing down now, so those are as much as you're going to see I'm afraid...I hope you've enjoyed them...


----------



## terryo (Jan 9, 2011)

Wow.I'm very impressed with all this stuff. I don't collect anything. I try to keep as much junk out of my house as I can. I hate dusting and cleaning....hate it! I have loads of pictures, and what we used to call movie pictures of my family and growing up from 1943 up until now that I put on DVD's Some I had transferred from 33mm. and I think it's 16mm on to DVD's. I even have som movies of me and Frank my Dad's old boxie who lived up until two Summers ago. Oh I forgot, my grandkids started giving me kitchen fairies. They're in my China Closet. I'll have to take some pictures. I used to have a lot of books, but gave them to a nursing home, and now I use the Kindle. Oh...I have a lot of shoes, but I don't think that counts, because I really don't collect them.


----------



## Isa (Jan 9, 2011)

Very niceeeee Maggie . Wow you have a lot of collections and they are so beautiful!!! I love your X-mas tree, and the China, wow!


----------



## Candy (Jan 9, 2011)

Wow Yvonne that's a lot of books I wouldn't want to have to dust in that room. Maggie, that is some of the most beautiful (if not the most beautiful) china that I've ever seen. Is that pink or does the camera just make it look that way?


----------



## pdrobber (Jan 9, 2011)

OMG Yvonne! My parents had that couch in their house! it lasted awhile, pretty sure it was around before me. just had to share, that's the first thing I noticed from the picture...


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jan 9, 2011)

I collect aldabras, LOL.

Maggy I like your collection.


----------



## dmmj (Jan 9, 2011)

I collect beautiful things, when I see something beautiful I must have it. Sorry my favorite seinfeld quote. OMG yvonne you collect dolls, I never would have guessed. BTW I have that alf doll. I collect garfield and turtles and tortoises. In my younger days I collected baseball cards got like over 10000, comic books also have like 10000, action figures. Oh I also sorta collect books have like several hundred, mostly scifi and fantasy. In case you have not guessed by now yep I am a geek.


----------



## ChiKat (Jan 9, 2011)

I guess you could say I "collect" children's books  I'm looking for a teaching position and I want to teach K-2 so I am always looking for children's books in thrift stores 
I don't like a lot of clutter so I don't really collect tchotchkes (weirdest word ever btw.)
I have a few tortoise figurines but that's about it!


----------



## Robert (Jan 9, 2011)

I collect Star Wars merchandise, right down to the custom vanity plate. (Pretty nerdy, I know!). I also collect WWII and Vietnam era military surplus used for Living History Displays and Reenactments. (More focus on Vietnam era with a particular focus on combat medic supplies, equipment, gear and uniforms.)

I have just started to collect tortoise statues and knick knacks.


----------



## Kenny (Jan 9, 2011)

I'm a comic book nerd.


----------



## zzzdanz (Jan 9, 2011)

Is that signed by Stan Lee?


----------



## Kenny (Jan 9, 2011)

zzzdanz said:


> Is that signed by Stan Lee?



Yes, it is signed by stan the man . 1st app of iron man too


----------



## zzzdanz (Jan 9, 2011)

That wouldn't suck to have !


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 9, 2011)

pdrobber said:


> OMG Yvonne! My parents had that couch in their house! it lasted awhile, pretty sure it was around before me. just had to share, that's the first thing I noticed from the picture...



I bought it at a yard sale for $20 about 15 years ago.

And Candy: the door is always shut, so it never gets dusty in there.



ChiKat said:


> I don't like a lot of clutter so I don't really collect tchotchkes (weirdest word ever btw.)
> I have a few tortoise figurines but that's about it!



I THINK that's the word Maggie was trying to use in referring to her collection of turtles and tortoises. I couldn't figure it out until I saw it spelled correctly on your post! 

And Kenny: I really like that your collection is in plastic covers. Can you imagine what those books are going to be worth some day being kept in such good condition? 

I have a stamp collection that is in plastic too.

I watch all the "hoarding" shows on cable just to keep reminding myself what all my collecting might lead to!


----------



## Laura (Jan 9, 2011)

Teddy bears.. 
'Teddy bear Collector, Orphans Welcome"
Is a sign i have in my living room.. Ive stopped adding tho.. Im trying to unclutter the life..

Well, where's our picture

I couldnt figure it out with the new format and I dont have pics of all of them.. most are off shleves and in a box.. we painted a while back and they never came back out.


----------



## zoogrl (Jan 9, 2011)

I like this thread! I have or used to have an Alf doll, we watched that show every time it was on when I was younger. He was too funny! I still have an original cabbage patch doll, she was a constant companion of mine when I was young, but we are both showing our age now! ha ha I also have other old toys my great grandmother made for me that I'm hanging on to. I do have some turtle figurines and turtle jewelry so that is a starting collection  And I recently started knitting so there's a definate yarn collecion building faster than I can knit! That's it for me, so far . . . .


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 10, 2011)

Candy said:


> Wow Yvonne that's a lot of books I wouldn't want to have to dust in that room. Maggie, that is some of the most beautiful (if not the most beautiful) china that I've ever seen. Is that pink or does the camera just make it look that way?



I'm not sure if I'm going to spell it right, but its Homer Loughlin china. The background is a cream color and the flowers are pink.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Jan 10, 2011)

it's Homer Laughlin china most of mine was made from 1878 to 1920. The pattern or mold is called Virginia Rose...Thanks Candy...I think it's beautiful too. I thought it was so elegant when I was a child...

Well, Tweets is off to the Vet, I gotta go...


----------



## Shelly (Jan 10, 2011)

I



collect vintage Fender Basses. This is a picture of me with one of my favorites, a 1965 Fender Precision, in rare "Lake Placid Blue" finish.


----------



## Smithen (Jan 10, 2011)

Now I feel like a little kid, I collect Legos and Nerf guns, I mainly like the Star Wars Legos and I always take apart the Nerf guns and take the air restrictors and stuff out of them to make them shoot alot farther lol. I'm also starting to collect and build black powder firearms. Just getting started on that though so I don't have much.

Tyler


----------



## abra (Jan 10, 2011)

emysemys said:


> abra said:
> 
> 
> > My room is such a mess! That's why I haven't been on in a bit, I'm grounded  Maybe I'll take a picture later and you will see how bad it is!
> ...



Kay, I'll post them tomorrow or the next day, whenever I finish cleaning it.



emysemys said:


> I watch all the "hoarding" shows on cable just to keep reminding myself what all my collecting might lead to!



Everyone tells me I'm going to end up on those shows :O


----------



## Marty333 (Jan 10, 2011)

PEZ Dispensers :/


----------



## jwhite (Jan 11, 2011)

shot glasses.


----------



## Wirewehear (Jan 13, 2011)

colormyworld said:


> Now I collect SPORKS! I've been collecting them for a couple years,



I gotta admit it made me laugh when I read what you collect. But then seeing the pic ... still funny but they are cool looking. Who would of thought to collect sporks. lol ... thats excellent.
I dont really have a real collection of things ... well I guess I do have quite a bit of Fenton glass. I like old glassware but I only pick up what I can use ... funnctional stuff as opposed to a displaying of it. I also keep my eye open for vintage prints/art of anything with certain dogs in them. I just like whatever catches my eye. 



zzzdanz said:


> I couldn't even start to count the cards,but it has to be in the millions.



My brothers collected baseball cards in the mid 60s. We use to make huge card castles out of them and then let our pet rats run thru them. Who knew  but we did salvage most of them.


----------



## Wirewehear (Jan 13, 2011)

terryo said:


> Wow.I'm very impressed with all this stuff. I don't collect anything. I try to keep as much junk out of my house as I can. I hate dusting and cleaning....hate it! I have loads of pictures, and what we used to call movie pictures of my family and growing up from 1943 up until now that I put on DVD's



I dont like a lot of things around either. It gets dusty here in the desert. But I do like "curios" (little things) but what I do is box a lot of the things then pull them out and swap what I have out. I get bored looking at the same things set out so this way I can change things up. My old house was a small house with way too much stuff and furniture. I have a bigger house now but with only half the stuff out and not much furniture. I like it this way and my dogs love to tear around the house without knocking things over. 





One of my dogs own the little sofa (you can barely see her laying on it) and the cat takes the chair. I get all the pillows on the floor. I dont even have a real coffee table. Its a vintage traveling trunk I bought for $20 at a garage sale. Its filled with all my old film photos. 
I do have a lot of books too, almost as many as Yvonne. most are in boxes so I forget how many I have. Some day I want to turn my small room into a library sitting room. I think the coolest old thing I have (in my opinion) is a 106 yr old victorian crazy quilt my Great great grandmother made in 1905








Except for some of the silk pieces tattering due to the lead dust they put in the material back then, its just about in museum condition.


----------



## Angi (Jan 14, 2011)

I have a lot of books. but I don't WANT to collect them I just can't part with them. I would call it more of an illness than a hobbie. I also HAVE a collection of old post cards they were my great grandparents some are in french. She was French Canadian. I am not continuing to collect them I just ave then.
My son has a big baseball card collection (given to him) but I have heard they are not really worth much.


----------



## Nay (Jan 14, 2011)

Cool topic,
Since I moved out of the house young (15) then moved around to many apartments, I had no opportunity to collect anything. Well that changed when I moved into my first house. I had more horse, dog and tort tchatikeys (however you guys spelled it!!)Along with alot of other crap!! Then years went buy and I happened to catch "Clean Sweep" on BBC. It made me think, and started to remove some of the 'treasures' I had collected. Most of the hundreds of books went to the library, I gave away most of the things that went on shelfs, In fact the last of my torts went up for adoption on this forum. Now everything I have is out, on display. The big point the show made was if you can't display it, it is not so important. I love how all you guys feel that way. I had so many things in boxes. (maybe preparing for the next move)!. But we stayed in the last house for 20 years. 
AM I clutter free???NO Way, but it's all out for everyone to see.. What do I collect now? Feathers, plants and I guess people would say animals. In fact ,that show on Animal planet contacted me to be on the animal hoarding! NO lie. someone gave them my name. The difference is, I take care of all my animals, they or us don't live in any filth. and my family loves them. I know I am writing alot and feel free to skip it. The other factors that I think about, is just having a friend die young, who is going to want to move all the stuff I collect..

http://picasaweb.google.com/NadineNat/Toys#5562082830066158402

http://picasaweb.google.com/NadineNat/Toys#5562082835300279826 

http://picasaweb.google.com/NadineNat/Toys#5562082840938358850 I used to collect all those little pewter animals, but now have it all on one of those printer things, you can see it along the side.

http://picasaweb.google.com/NadineNat/Toys#5562082853407149650

http://picasaweb.google.com/NadineNat/Pekes We have 2 other dogs, a lab and a german short hair

Plus a few other pets!!


----------

